# 1 red snapper per day!



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Wow.

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

***


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

***!!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

They claim that the season will be longer if they do it. SMH


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is very good news . Something like this needed to be done a long time ago. I fear the population of snapper has already been reduced to rubble. I’ve been trying for 3 years now to just catch one snapper with no success.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

This is hard to believe 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

tcu101 said:


> This is very good news . Something like this needed to be done a long time ago. I fear the population of snapper has already been reduced to rubble. I've been trying for 3 years now to just catch one snapper with no success.


I feel your pain

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Gotta be some bad information here. Gotta be.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

tcu101 said:


> This is very good news . Something like this needed to be done a long time ago. I fear the population of snapper has already been reduced to rubble. I've been trying for 3 years now to just catch one snapper with no success.


Haha good one.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

same here... every time i drop down trying to catch a snapper, i end up pulling up a pesky grouper. what is this world coming to?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

What is a Snapper? I thought they we extinct.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pathetic... All this means is that people will cull and release the 16-20" range snapper trying to catch bigger ones to bring home. This would mean more floating (porpoise candy) medium size red snapper. SMH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Time to go outlaw.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Over fished?? But wait a minute they let Alabama and that bunch fish for an extra couple weeks?? These are some messed up people dictating rules!!!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Most are already porpoise fodder. It's just more BS from the gulf council. You will be able to catch them at boomvang and off the jetties in a few years. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

tcu101 said:


> This is very good news . Something like this needed to be done a long time ago. I fear the population of snapper has already been reduced to rubble. I've been trying for 3 years now to just catch one snapper with no success.


I have that same problem!! LOL


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


X2 :cheers:


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


It's been time.

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


Pretty much what I am thinking sad it is coming to this.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I catch a lot of Mangroves and Big Beeliners that look like snapper


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think they have a point to a certain extent. But it's not overfishing, it's the red snappers getting blown up along with the offshore rigs.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


welcome to the darkside my friend....you'll like it here:tongue:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


Yep


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Who does the GOM Fishery Management Council report to? IE - who are their bosses? It's time to put an end to this ****.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd rather catch Bermuda Chubs away. :slimer:


----------



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

TxFig said:


> Who does the GOM Fishery Management Council report to? IE - who are their bosses? It's time to put an end to this ****.


They don't report to anyone. Congress I suppose. Look guys, the feds know how many snapper are out there. We know how many snapper are out there. They know we know how many snapper are out there, and we know they know how many snapper are out there. With me? We also know that as of July 10th we had underfished our quota, and then by adding the magical six days we somehow overfished it (in bad weather).

We also know the federal government is responsible for killing more fish by dynamiting the oil rigs than we ever have. (Pic attached lest we forget)

Its not about fishing, fish numbers, or anything like that. Its about power and control and tax dollars. And it won't stop until someone in our state government grows some gonads, OR we grow the gonads to declare our Independence. Fortunately, TP & WD has so far told the feds where to shove it, and we can only hope they continue. The BETTER answer is for Perry to step up and tell the feds they can't base out of our ports to enforce their regulations that run contrary to state law. I'm not talking about him writing a letter, I'm talking about jail time for federal agents who step on state waters or land to enforce their regulations. Its a very simple answer; unfortunately it does require reproductive organs (testicles or ovaries).

The other answer is to get serious about Independence. It is a real issue, and can happen; there are several groups that are very serious about it, then we regulate to 200 miles & really tell the feds to f*** themselves. And Independent Texas is not just a pipe dream, but it will take fortitude and more than just banging on our keyboards in anger......:texasflag


----------



## roscoefish (Sep 20, 2012)

For those who say they can't catch 1 red snapper someone needs to tell them they are not fresh water fish


----------



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

roscoefish said:


> For those who say they can't catch 1 red snapper someone needs to tell them they are not fresh water fish


Think they are kidding.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

yup overfished .. lets also cancel/reduce the commercial to help the population of snappers so we can recover faster ...


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Frick'n idiots!*

Whew, that's a relief. I thought they might do something somewhat unreasonable and limit us to 1/2 snapper. I suppose they are, like the deer, the King's snapper.


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

I can buy 100 per day at the store and the commercials will infringe on the recreational catch as long as people like me deide to buy 100 per day every day. But then I dont have the option to go out and catch the same amount every dy on my own??? Hate o say it, but this is beyond being reaonable. As one other guy said, time to go outlaw.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's not going to be long before the fat lady sings on this one. I have been saying it for years. The regulatory discards are going to overcome the TAC and like Dandy Don used to say, it's going to be "turn out the lights, the party's over". This train left the station a long time ago on its last run.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I guess 1 per boat is next. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Time to go outlaw.


I think I'm ready to do the same.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

From now on I will make it a point to stop in state waters for 10 min or so and top off my four fish limit.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

Wasn't the first outlaw born in Texas? Pancho Via Style... It's time to get gansta up in here... Kill em and grill em till you can't eat no more... Then bring home the Tejas state limit... What is the rule again for amount of filets per person if you have a cooking device?


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Almost time to go Cartel style on these guys.... Insulated Hydraulic or electrical trap door for some extra sashimi.

This was my last snapper trip maybe 2 years ago, one day when I have kids I'll be able to show them what it used to be like.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Texas needs to claim 12-18miles and put in their own reefs. This is the only state with the balls to do something like that.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If it gets chill enough this winter and we get some good winter in within 9, it could be an OK Texas open season of 4 over 15 inches. I'm predicting a fair to good season nothing spectacular but haven't fished it this fall to get a feel for it yet. Lots of adverse weather this time of year but I'm going to go murder, pillage, rape, and pimp a whole bunch of Texas snapper this winter. Take a day off from the deer & ducks and lets blow some up. The more south you can get the better. We're already getting a "paper penalty" for allowing inshore snapper fishing in Texas, might as well capitalize on how dumb the Feds are. 

Like Mont says, summer Federal snapper season might end up with a negative allocation because of discards and wayward States like Texas that allow inshore snapper fishing. Like Unbound says, you might be able to keep half a snapper ... or like I say you might have to pull one out of the freezer to increase their "biomass." :cheers:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

took my 4 man limit yesterday and today inside 9 and a bonus 40 ling all at the same spot


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*NMFS - TPWD Discrepancies*

Here is a shot of some spreadsheet numbers given to me by the various agencies tracking our landings.

Very surprising to me to see that over the last few years that  *72% of the total Texas federal red snapper landings are made by headboats*. That leaves 28% of the federal landings to be divvied up by the CFH and Private Recs.

Somehow that just doesn't seem right. The Gulf overall average landings for headboats is less than 15%. 

Also notable is the apparent inflation of TPWD state landings numbers by the NMFS - remember, these state landings numbers are collected by TPWD and given to the NMFS. The net result is that the NMFS numbers show that Texas state caught snapper account for about 28% of the overall total NMFS figures for Texas. The TPWD numbers show that Texas state caught snapper account for only about 13%. Why the discrepancy? 

With all of this talk about sector separation and regional management, seems to me that the headboats will be making out like bandits based on these numbers, and the Texas CFH captains pushing for sector separation will be left standing on the dock with their hat in their hands, not to mention the private recs. 

Also would like an explanation from our TPWD reps on the Gulf Council why they are allowing the feds to inflate our numbers without reproach. 

I will be happy to forward to anyone the original sources of these numbers - they are not my figures. 

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

TunaTango said:


> welcome to the darkside my friend....you'll like it here:tongue:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Boy ..... I sure will miss being able to catch two Red Snappers for 40 days.:headknock


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DRILHER said:


> Texas needs to claim 12-18miles and put in their own reefs. This is the only state with the balls to do something like that.


Texas need to claim 200 miles, period. Anyone that thinks the same snapper swim from Key West to Brownsville is a nut case. TPWD is perfectly capable of making and enforcing our game laws and they should be the ones calling the shots. The Feds need to stick to screwing up everything else, which is their usual M/O. We need to get the feds out of our fishery, period.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

and then all the snappers move from fed water to the international water into the hand of Japanese fishing ships... and that's the feds claim fish don't migrate outward! and very soon, Krogers, HEB, etc... will have snappers "imported" form Japan, China, Vietnam, Thailand, etc... on their shelves.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

This is nearly as comical as it is frightening that a blatantly agenda motivated govt regulatory agency would continue to operate and with junk science and data. This is worse than the global warming farce. Incrementalism at its finest...

This kind of junk political govt makes me sick. I don't even fish for snapper and I'm outraged.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bird said:


> This is nearly as comical as it is frightening that a blatantly agenda motivated govt regulatory agency would continue to operate and with junk science and data. This is worse than the global warming farce. Incrementalism at its finest...
> 
> This kind of junk political govt makes me sick. I don't even fish for snapper and I'm outraged.


With all due respect Capt, global warming & climate change makes *a lot* more sense than what the NMFS and Gulf Council are doing, farfetched as it is!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

The story I was told is 1 snapper a day but they want to have an 80 day season. It does not make much sense in anything they are doing!!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> The story I was told is 1 snapper a day but they want to have an 80 day season. It does not make much sense in anything they are doing!!


Just imagine how many more snaps will die over 80 days while we are trying to catch that goodun.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome, I think the fed have that figured out to, if I can follow the so called logic. " after an explosion in the dolfin population on the HOME, we are now instituting an 80 day season on spinner and bottlenose species with a 3 per day bag limit. LOL


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, then every one of them need to be fired for allowing such a violation to happen. They set the rules and the season. F%$^ them and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Lets just Rename the Red Snapper to something else and up the limit.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

This makes ZERO sense for any reason. How do the feds benefit from shutting down a rec fishery? They only make tax money when money changes hands. We only made out twice this summer but we made our limits of quality fish inside of 15 minutes both times. There's plenty of fish.

I'll tell you one thing: after seeing governor goodhair make a fool of himself for the whole country to see this year, he's not coming to anybody's rescue.

I am sick and tired of being sick and tired of this ****.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, time to go outlaw.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Just carry your cooking utensils and eat all you want out on the big pond. Put that good one on ice and bring it back for later.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

filet and release - still the best way to go.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's how do do it. Make up a bunch of fine chop tomato, jalapenos, onions, cilantro, and stuff like that and chill it down into an airtight plastic container. Extra points is it's garden grown. Bring along some lemons, limes, or juice to "cook" the dinner. 

Catch a couple snapper, fillet them, and fine chop into your plastic container with the juice. Mix and let it set on ice for an hour. Bust open a big ole sack of tortilla chips and get it. 

My favorite is Saltine crackers and big chunks of snapper so I can scarf down more, just a bit of wasabi or Cholula. Raw fish is darn good, still twitchin'. But that's the idea, and the law says - get this - you can eat up to 1.5 pounds per person of the stuff! Nom nom nom. :cheers:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

mjz said:


> Yep, time to go outlaw.


A little civil disobedience can get a lot of attention........

there would have to be a "rescue & recovery" fund......

they can't catch everyone, & when it gets out that
hundreds of Texas rec boaters have "taken the law into their own hands",
tons of LEO, Fed & otherwise, will arrive. Which means media.
Everybody knows when you manipulate the media, you win.
Government has been doing it for decades.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Prohibition doesn't work - people know when laws are not just, and will simply ignore them. Unfortunately, our federal government seems to want to go backwards in time to practicing Prohibition, Segregation, and Discrimination in our fisheries - all of which have not only proven not to work, but are in fact illegal themselves.


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

SURF Buster said:


> Lets just Rename the Red Snapper to something else and up the limit.


Red Grouper...


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

1 snapper, 1 AJ, pretty soon we'll get 1 cobia, and 1 mahi and the seasons will never over lap. I don't see how tackle suppliers on the gulf coast can survive. I just don't need any tackle anymore between the limiting fishng regs and weather cancels I probably have enough bottom fishing tackle for the rest of my life.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Just carry your cooking utensils and eat all you want out on the big pond. Put that good one on ice and bring it back for later.


now were talking fresh snapper right there


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

My tackle boxes are going to be gutted and lined with insulation. Handy place to smuggle some filets in. I dont care anymore.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a brain fart.
Make the mattress in the cabin a fish bag.. fill with fish... and ice... make the bed and go home....What do you think...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My most recent marine search by the Feds strongly suggested that tackle boxes, mattresses, and other compartments might be a rather poor idea. While we did not have any illegal fish, clearly the guys doing the searching had done this before, likely in a drug search. YMMV.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mattresses might make some interest fish attractors, never would have tho't of that. Soak 'em in some scented GULP teryaki sauce and menhaden squeezin's and send 'er down with some concrete mebbe? :biggrin:

But ... the idea of Texas being able to manage its offshore sector is a good one, as Mont suggests. Proposals such as "one red snapper" are ludicrous in the extreme. It does require some federal cooperation rather than going it alone, since the Coast Guard does do some good offshore work, and plus we'd need millions to put together a program with survey & patrol vessels. 

Ad like Mont says, we got various fishing zones off Texas, with something like 370 miles of coast and near 200 miles out to sea. We already manage the shrimp fishery offshore, so there's a precedence for this - right in the existing law. I say Texas fish for Texans using Texas rules!


----------



## Bull_Red_Bob (Oct 30, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> I had a brain fart.
> Make the mattress in the cabin a fish bag.. fill with fish... and ice... make the bed and go home....What do you think...


Now that's what I'm talking bout!!! LOL


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

My Little Big boat said:


> I had a brain fart.
> Make the mattress in the cabin a fish bag.. fill with fish... and ice... make the bed and go home....What do you think...


GW to mlbb. why does your bed smell like fish?
mlbb to GW. i had this nasty girl in bed last week and it still stinks.


----------



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

Not for nothing, but don't fillet them. Unless you are staying in federal waters (fillete'd fish okay in fed waters, something like 1 # of fillets per person). But not in state waters. Fortunately, as soon as you cross 9 NM back in, you are legal IF you have intact fish. As long as Texas retains the reproductive organs to tell the feds to go f*** themselves, we are okay.

Anyone ever been searched in federal waters?

Anyone know what the penalty is for having snaps on board over limit/out of season? IF Civil Disobedience is an answer, then those practicing it must be prepared for the consequences. I am okay with fines, not okay with losing my boat & jail time. Sorry, I'm just not.

And yes, state management of federal waters is the obvious answer, but won't happen unless WE get off our butts and secede.:texasflag


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

I went on a party boat out of Port A and we threw back as many under size fish as we kept for the boat. The problem is most all the fish we threw back, just floated on top and where dead

I think they need to lower the min. size limit and keep the 2 fish per day limit. It seems awfully stupid to throw a dead fish over board just to catch another one a few inches bigger.


----------



## Seahawk66 (Aug 11, 2010)

Been looking for a new boat. This makes the decision easier; it will be a bay boat.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

No different than when duck limits were 3. All the outfitters went out of business. 
I think SeaHawk has it right. Seriously considering moving the big hole in the water into which I throw money. Maybe get back in when life allows more over-nighters or these clowns stop over-regulating.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

FishNFam said:


> Not for nothing, but don't fillet them. Unless you are staying in federal waters (fillete'd fish okay in fed waters, something like 1 # of fillets per person). But not in state waters. Fortunately, as soon as you cross 9 NM back in, you are legal IF you have intact fish. As long as Texas retains the reproductive organs to tell the feds to go f*** themselves, we are okay.


This is so wrong, I don't know where to start. Fillets are illegal in Federal waters too. It's not legal to posses fillets, it's legal to *consume *up to 1 1/2 lbs of fish per person,* IF *the boat is equipped to cook them, and the fish must be of legal size and are counted as part of the bag limit, otherwise, heads and tails must be attached. BTW, crossing back into TX waters doesn't change any laws or automatically make anything legal


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2007)

How can there be a commercial fishing for red snapper at all, when they are trying to make the limit TWO to ONE.
The commercials should have the same amount of days to fish as we do 40 days, then no one can fish for them till next year.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*hmmmm...*

ok ok...gentlemen....very simple solution...do as we do....stop at the end of the jetties or inside 9 on our way out, fill a couple 5 gal buckets with inside 9 water and head south.....every snapper pulled from the gulf goes straight to the bucket.....someone asks....they came from state waters....has worked for us for years...haha....no really...:ac550:

kp


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone out there help me. For 10 years we caught 4,500,000 lbs of snapper with a four fish limit and a 194 day sesason. Last year they say we caught 4,500,000 lb on a two fish limit and a 47 day season. Using their logic, if we go to a one fish limit then our season is going to be eleven days long to catch the same 4,500,000 lbs. Hmmmm


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This regulation encourages you to take wife, girlfriend, sons, daughters, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and out-laws to fish, so you can be a happy family with many fish from all!  Suck!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Seahawk66 said:


> Been looking for a new boat. This makes the decision easier; it will be a bay boat.


Weeeell, if you don't like billfish trolling, tuna hunting way long, tile fishing on the drop, or swordfishing on the sea mounts, you might as well get an inshore boat.

Bottom-fishing, which includes snapper, AJ, triggers, grouper, and all that will become so increasingly restricted that it will become almost a thing of the past.

Might as well get a smaller inshore boat for tarpon, ling, shark, tripletail, mackerel, seatrout, bull reds, and mangrove snapper. You can still make bait, get a couple of good fights, and bring home some decent meat.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Marlin, sailfish, yellowfin are next on the list for the feds to regulate out of our lives.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

hilton said:


> Marlin, sailfish, yellowfin are next on the list for the feds to regulate out of our lives.


Yellowfin, yes...but kind of hard to regulate marlin and sailfish since most catch and release.


----------



## Mr A/C (Jul 15, 2011)

I posted this story a few months ago, but it seems pertinent in this thread. 

I went out on a federally permitted private charter boat. We fished federal waters, where no license is required. We were stopped on the way back through the jetties by TPWD. One of the guys in my party had no fishing license. His catch was seized and he was ticketed. The captain tried to defend him by offering chartplotter data to confirm we did not stop until we reached fed waters, but the officer refused, citing that the violation occurred when we transported the catch into state waters. At that point, a fishing license is required. I asked the officer if I travel to Alaska and shoot a moose, do I need a Texas hunting license to fly the meat home? I was told to shut up and sit down before I was arrested for interfering with an officer in the discharge of his duty. If I catch a limit in state waters and then proceed into fed waters, I think I would be breaking the law in TPWD's eyes as well.

I don't think we can count on anybody in any uniform to be on our side here. Nowadays, I hide my catch. I make sure my catch is legal, but I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

well.. chit.. and dang.. stupid is as stupid does..


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Mr A/C said:


> I posted this story a few months ago, but it seems pertinent in this thread.
> 
> I went out on a federally permitted private charter boat. We fished federal waters, where no license is required. We were stopped on the way back through the jetties by TPWD. One of the guys in my party had no fishing license. His catch was seized and he was ticketed. The captain tried to defend him by offering chartplotter data to confirm we did not stop until we reached fed waters, but the officer refused, citing that the violation occurred when we transported the catch into state waters. At that point, a fishing license is required. I asked the officer if I travel to Alaska and shoot a moose, do I need a Texas hunting license to fly the meat home? I was told to shut up and sit down before I was arrested for interfering with an officer in the discharge of his duty. If I catch a limit in state waters and then proceed into fed waters, I think I would be breaking the law in TPWD's eyes as well.
> 
> I don't think we can count on anybody in any uniform to be on our side here. Nowadays, I hide my catch. I make sure my catch is legal, but I just don't want to take any chances.


The GW was absolutely correct. A TX fishing license is required to land fish in TX, no matter where they were caught. This law has been in effect for quite some time. If you catch a state limit and head to Federal waters, a GW or a Fed can site you, as you are in Federal waters and over the Federal limit, thus breaking the law. Many GW's are actually working for the Federal Government when they are out there. Flying meat into the state is a different story and doesn't have anything to do with fishing laws.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Mr A/C said:


> I posted this story a few months ago, but it seems pertinent in this thread.
> 
> I went out on a federally permitted private charter boat. We fished federal waters, where no license is required. We were stopped on the way back through the jetties by TPWD. One of the guys in my party had no fishing license. His catch was seized and he was ticketed. The captain tried to defend him by offering chartplotter data to confirm we did not stop until we reached fed waters, but the officer refused, citing that the violation occurred when we transported the catch into state waters. At that point, a fishing license is required. I asked the officer if I travel to Alaska and shoot a moose, do I need a Texas hunting license to fly the meat home? I was told to shut up and sit down before I was arrested for interfering with an officer in the discharge of his duty. If I catch a limit in state waters and then proceed into fed waters, I think I would be breaking the law in TPWD's eyes as well.
> 
> I don't think we can count on anybody in any uniform to be on our side here. Nowadays, I hide my catch. I make sure my catch is legal, but I just don't want to take any chances.


Yep like Day 0ne said. It has been the law for quite a wile.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

En Fuego said:


> filet and release - still the best way to go.


How ya think I got my screen name???


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

El Carnicero said:


> How ya think I got my screen name???


Dah butcher, eh? I believe it sir!


----------

